# Tummy scope shows damage but I ??



## pvc57 (Mar 29, 2004)

Looking for cause of recurring neasea did a tummy scope. Dr. thought he saw Barrett's, but that was negative from lab. Did say there was 'some' acid damage and put me on Aciphex. I never have had heartburn, or any other 'reflux' symptom. I have had this recurrent neasea (bad) and bloating. My tongue will be pasty/chalky white when a bad spell hits. It also affects my bowel habits to a degree and have been diagnosed IBS, which I do not yet agree with. Anyone out there have similar neasea type problems associated with GERD? Gerd w/o heartburn? Throat was less irratated with aciphex, but then I got looser bowls and more neasea than before. Any Comments??


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi, there is an excellent web site about Barretts and GERD www.johnhopkinsonlinediscussion.comand there are all kinds of questions and answers from very caring people. I suffer from Barretts now, was diagnosed this past November. Stay on your aciphex, it will curb the acid which comes from the stomach into the esophagus and can cause Barretts. Barretts is a pre-cancerous condition and has no cure.


----------



## Katt5220 (Feb 1, 2005)

I am in the process of going through all of the testing myself. I never have heartburn and all of the sudden I have nausea, swollen esophogus, and pain and now I have GERD, what the heck?? It just came out of nowhere. I am currently on Nexium and I get a scope in a couple of weeks.Katt


----------



## RickSt (Feb 27, 2005)

I have had GERD and Barrett's for years.I get scoped every two years.I next get it March 8th.I take a generic Prilosec every day.My doctor in Indiana told me that even water wasn't good for my Barrett's if I drank too much.Now I'm in Arkansas with a new doctor.I'll let you know in a couple of weeks what he says.Rick


----------



## nigelmustafa (Nov 18, 2004)

I talked to my GI doc about Barrett's and he said that it is not pre cancer. Only about 5% of patients who are diagnosed get cancer later in life. As long as you keep an eye on it, he said that people with Barretts can live a long healthy life.


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

For me, nausea is from IBS back up in my intestines (gas and stool). I have IBS-C and GERD from the pressure in my intestines - Aciphex doesn't stop my reflux even on 2 pills a day. I am glad to hear Barrett's isn't as dangerous as I thought! I am scared I might get it since I reflux severely almost every night (because I eat every night too much for my system). I might have to get surgery...


----------

